
Airbnb works with California, builds on efforts to fight discrimination - paulrigor
https://www.airbnbcitizen.com/airbnb-works-with-california-builds-on-efforts-to-fight-discrimination/
======
jitl
So... What's the purpose of this agreement? The only new stuff from the
agreement is in the third bullet point, which I think is the tl;dr:

> Airbnb will continue to expand its efforts to make it easy for users to file
> discrimination complaints, and offer additional information for users who
> seek to file complaints with the Department of Fair Employment and Housing.

Disclaimer: I work at Airbnb

~~~
blackguardx
I agree. It all seems very hand wavy. I still remember their advertising
campaign in SF thanking themselves for paying taxes. It makes it hard to take
anything they say seriously.

------
DiNovi
still waititng for the media to turn on them ala uber. they do shitty stuff

